# vous céderez, cèderez - prononciation



## stephan75

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, la réforme de 1990 fait beaucoup de bruit.
Jusqu'à ce jour, je n'y attachais pas beaucoup d'importance.
Mais j'ai décidé de m'y intéresser.

Apparemment, depuis cette réforme, il est recommandé d'écrire "vous cèderez" à la place de "vous céderez".

Pourtant, il me semble que la prononciation est "sédré" ?

D'autre part, pourquoi la réforme préconise-t-elle le cèleri alors qu'elle ne touche pas au médecin ?

Cet accent grave est-il vraiment judicieux ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## OLN

C'est un bruit qui ne s'était pas vraiment tu. 

1. - céderez ou cèderez : on le prononce /sεd/ comme _je cède_, _tu cèdes_ etc., ou si tu préfères, s*è*deré ou s*è*dré (le 2e _e_ peut être muet).
Bescherelle 2012

2. - médecin /meḓ/ ne se prononce jamais /mεd/ mèdecin

Je dis jamais, mais je ne connais pas tous les accents régionaux.


----------



## stephan75

OLN said:


> 1. - céderez ou cèderez : on le prononce /sεd/ comme _je cède_, _tu cèdes_ etc., ou si tu préfères, s*è*deré ou s*è*dré (le 2e _e_ peut être muet).
> Bescherelle 2012



Il me semble que par harmonisation, beaucoup de locuteurs prononcent sédré.



OLN said:


> 2. - médecin /meḓ/ ne se prononce jamais /mεd/ mèdecin



Le Petit Robert propose mèdsin comme prononciation.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

Il semble que ces deux points se fondent sur le français "tel qu'on le parle"
Le hic, c'est qu'il a donc fallu décider ce que c'est...

Ces braves gens ont donc probablement étudié, mesuré, évalué, et décidé qu'on dit "vous saideré" et "saileri", mais "médecin" et pas "maidecin"
Évidemment, la réalité est autre et multiple...
Autrement dit, vous trouverez des gens pour approuver chacune de ces décisions, et d'autres pour les renier toutes

Vanitas vanitatis...


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

OLN said:


> médecin /meḓ/ ne se prononce jamais /mεd/ mèdecin


Qu'est-ce que je disais...


----------



## jekoh

OLN said:


> 2. - médecin /meḓ/ ne se prononce jamais /mεd/ mèdecin
> 
> Je dis jamais, mais je ne connais pas tous les accents régionaux.


Mèdcin n'est pas plus régional que médcin, les deux se disent, voir MÉDECIN : Définition de MÉDECIN


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

J'abonde, mais un collège autorisé vient d'interdire mèdecin...


----------



## jekoh

Pour quelle raison y avait-il un accent aigu plutôt qu'un grave sur "cèderez" ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Sans doute pour la raison la plus simple qui soit: car c'est le radical qui l'impose.

Par ailleurs, je fais partie de ceux qui disent céderez, et que ce diktat sidèrent


----------



## stephan75

jekoh said:


> Pour quelle raison y avait-il un accent aigu plutôt qu'un grave sur "cèderez" ?


Parce que l'infinitif est céder.
Et que rien n'empêche de garder l'accent aigu, puisque la syllabe est ouverte.
cé-dré (et pas céd-ré)


----------



## jekoh

Ce « diktat » qui autorise les deux versions ? 

C'est quand même mieux que le diktat précédent qui interdisait d'utiliser l'accent à bon escient, c'est à dire pour indiquer la prononciation, comme c'était déjà le cas pour « je cède » (et non « je séde »).


----------



## jekoh

stephan75 said:


> Parce que l'infinitif est céder.


Pour quelle raison y a-t-il un accent aigu plutôt qu'un grave sur "céder" ?


----------



## stephan75

Peut-être parce que tous les dictionnaires sont unanimes quant à la prononciation de cet infinitif : cé-dé.


----------



## jekoh

Voilà un raisonnement qui se mord la queue puisque les dictionnaires sont aussi unanimes sur la prononciation cèdré.


----------



## stephan75

Lequel ?
Les dictionnaires dont je dispose ne proposent aucune prononciation pour les verbes conjugués.


----------



## jekoh

Voir le message #2.


----------



## stephan75

Le Bescherelle n'est pas un dictionnaire, encore moins "tous les dictionnaires".
De plus, mon exemple n'étais pas "je céderai" (finale "ai" que de plus en plus de francophones ont tendance à ouvrir) mais bien "vous céderez".
Le e est fermé pour moi, car rien ne favorise un e ouvert : ni l'infinitif, ni la finale "ez" qui par harmonisation ferme le e de la syllabe précédente.


----------



## jekoh

stephan75 said:


> Le Bescherelle n'est pas un dictionnaire, encore moins "tous les dictionnaires".
> De plus, mon exemple n'étais pas "je céderai" (finale "ai" que de plus en plus de francophones ont tendance à ouvrir) mais bien "vous céderez".


Doit-on comprendre que vous allez permettre à la réforme de s'appliquer pour "je cèderai" ?



stephan75 said:


> Le e est fermé pour moi, car rien ne favorise un e ouvert : ni l'infinitif, ni la finale "ez" qui par harmonisation ferme le e de la syllabe précédente.


Vous pouvez bien prononcer comme vous le voulez, mais il est manifeste que la grande majorité des francophones prononce un e ouvert, qui a bien du être favorisé par quelque chose pour se retrouver si majoritaire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si les rectifications de 1990 n'ont été que peu favorablement accueillies jusqu'ici, c'est avant tout parce que les habitudes ont la vie dure et que les gens sont enclins à résister à toute forme de changement, mais sans doute aussi parce que nombre des changements proposés par ces rectifications ne sont que des demi-mesures tout aussi illogiques que les règles en vigueur jusque-là et qu'elles ne comportent pas moins d'exceptions que l'orthographe traditionnelle. La règle suggérée est en fait de mettre un accent grave devant une syllabe avec un _e_ muet (p. ex. : _je cède, nous cèderons_) et un accent aigu devant une syllabe avec une voyelle sonore (p. ex. : _je cédais, nous cédons_)… Mais d'une part cette règle ne reflète pas plus la « bonne » prononciation que l'orthographe traditionnelle puisqu'il n'y a pas de prononciation unique ni unifiée dans tous ces exemples, et d'autre part elle souffre un certain nombre d'exceptions. Ainsi, pourquoi vouloir changer l'accent aigu de _céleri_ en accent grave, mais laisser inchangé celui de _médecin_ et de _échelon_, cela alors même que les deux prononciations ([e] ou [ɛ]) sont bien attestées selon les régions dans tous ces exemples et que le second _e_ est bien muet selon la règle que je viens de donner ? Pourquoi proposer de mettre un accent grave au futur et au conditionnel du verbe _céder_ (p. ex. : _vous cèderez_), mais de conserver l'accent aigu aux 1re et 2e personnes du pluriel du présent (p. ex. : _vous cédez_) alors qu'il se trouve un très grand nombre de personnes pour prononcer le premier _e_ [e] dans tous les cas et tout autant pour le prononcer [ɛ] dans tous les cas également ? En bref, l'orthographe rectifiée n'est pas plus logique ni plus correcte que l'orthographe traditionnelle. Choisissez librement votre camp sans pour autant changer votre prononciation ! 

Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
céleri, cèleri - prononciation
médecin - prononciation
sécher - accent aigu / grave - prononciation & orthographe

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai bien peur que la présente discussion ne soit joyeusement sortie du cadre approprié pour un fil sur ce forum… Essayons d'en rester là.

Maître Capello
Membre et modérateur


----------

